# Case s



## contractorjake (Dec 27, 2014)

Old case s with spoke wheels I think it's a 43 any one know of what they were used for I read sumwhere the military used them in the war it's not running right now butt in the process if any one has any info on this it would be greatially appreciated


----------



## contractorjake (Dec 27, 2014)

. Here is a photo of tractor


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The Case S was the designation for the "Standard" tractor built from 1941 to 1952. Some of the Case tractors built during the war were put into service, namely the Case SI Airborne. They were designed to fit inside a WACO Glider and were only 39" wide.


----------



## contractorjake (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds cool played with it carb was cracked so I welded it think it's ok but still backfires could have sum thing to do with the time any ideas on how to do that


----------

